# Wildlife Conservation Officer David Grove



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wildlife Conservation Officer David Grove



*Pennsylvania Game Commission
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Thursday, November 11, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 11, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Wildlife Conservation Officer David Grove was shot and killed on Schriver Road, near Red Rocks Road, in Freedom Township, Adams County, at approximately 10:45 pm.

It is believed that he was making a traffic stop just south of Gettysburg National Military Park when he was fatally shot in the head. The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Grove had served with the Pennsylvania Game Commission for three years.

Agency Contact Information
Pennsylvania Game Commission
2001 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-6526

_*Please contact the Pennsylvania Game Commission for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Grove.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Requiescat in Pace


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

